# 65 Starter Install



## RobertF (Dec 23, 2014)

Had the engine rebuilt and I am putting the car back together. Can't reach in to attach wires with engine in car. Any suggestions?? Tried taking starter out but with wires attached can't find enough space to get it back in. Help!


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome to working on the old stuff, and Merry Christmas. It's not authentic but very easy to do. Make a Starter Harness. Something that you can plug the wires on the solenoid into the wires outside the confines. If not that, then get someone with small hands and a bit of dexterity. Give em a beer for the help. Last but not least, elves will be out of work tonite so...:


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

if you have a quality 1/4" drive socket set with extentions n swivels, you can do it, with patience.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

Just did mine last week. Had a mini starter that was very easy but started to stick on me. Installed original size starter. Have to unhook exhaust to get your hand in there to get wires hooked on to studs then pack the socket with paper so the nut just sits in the socket. Use two long extentions and go through were the motor mount is between the crossmember and the engine and start threading the nut on. If you cant get the angle right might have to use a swivel. U can use tape to tape the swivel joint so its stiffer so its not floping around. Make sure the wire are still on the treads. One wire poped off when i did mine and had to do it again. If you have the money get a mini starter. I have jegs prostarter wih connections on the sides. Very easy to install dont even have to disconect the exhaust to put in


----------



## aahrested (May 10, 2014)

In the middle of restoring a 66. Several years ago I bought a starter harness from a local speed shop. It has wires which you hook up to the solenoid prior to bolting in the starter. About 8" out of this pig tail, there is a plug. The plug also has several inches of wire attached. That end is wired into your harness, and after installing the starter, you just plug the two pieces together. Extremely simple and because I have had to remove my starter several times now to get the correct number of shims, it has been a life saver. I use to restore quite a few Corvettes and used these all the time. This was a left over piece I had. I suppose you could do the same thing using solderless connectors, but these are high quality, and look almost factory. I don't remember who made them (possibly Mr. Gasket) but they should not be hard to find


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've never had an issue installing stock starters in GTO's. The starter will drop enough to get the wires off. It just needs to be supported so it doesn't hang on the wires. If the car is on the ground, a cinderblock will work. If up on a lift, a muffler stand or trans jack works well. Nothing new or tricky here. Basic auto repair.


----------

